# Java Applet Anfängerfrage



## Guest (27. Apr 2007)

hallo!
ich habe eine frage bzw. eine bitte:

ich möchte java dateien als applet in meine "hp" einfügen!
ich habe mich schon etwas informiert, werde aber nicht ganz daraus schlau...
folgende java class (mit eclipse geschrieben) soll als applet verwendet werden:

http://kerim10.lima-city.de/GUI.java

plus http://kerim10.lima-city.de/LISTL.java

plus http://kerim10.lima-city.de/ELEMENT.java

ich möchte diese klasse bzw. extended class als applet....


was muss ich machen??? wenn es nicht so viel aufwand ist, kann es mir vll. eben jemand sagen/schreiben? danke!


----------



## Marco13 (28. Apr 2007)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: Ich hab ja schon einiges an Quäl-Kot gesehen, aber diese zweieinhalb tausend (!) Zeilen in den "passt" Methoden sind echt der über-ober-Hammer  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Nein, sorry, *weiter runter gescrollt hat* ich habe mich geirrt - der über-ober-mega-Hammer kam ja erst noch - die Einrückung in der "kartenmalen"-Funktion:

```
...																																																	}
																																																}
																																															}
																																														}
																																													}
																																												}
																																											}
																																										}
																																									}
																																								}
																																							}
																																						}
																																					}
																																					}
																																				}
																																			}
																																		}
																																	}
																																}
																															}
																														}
																													}
																												}
																											}
																										}
																									}
																									}
																								}
																							}
																						}
																					}
																				}
																			}
																		}
																	}
																}
															}
														}
													}
													}
												}
											}
										}
									}
								}
							}
						}
					}
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
}
```
(Das steht da _wirklich_ so drin!!!) Dagegen wirken die obligatorischen Standard-Fehler (String-Vergleiche mit ==, getGraphics augefrufen) ja zweitrangig. 

Zur eigentlichen Frage: statt "...extends Frame" musst du "extends Applet" schreiben, und vielleicht dann noch dies und das ändern, das dann alles compilieren und die class-Dateien zusammen mit einer HTML-Seite

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML><HTML><HEAD></HEAD><BODY>
<APPLET CODE="xxx.class" CODEBASE="." WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=300></APPLET>
</BODY></HTML>
```
irgendwo hochladen. Aber das solltest du nicht tun. Und vor allem den Quellcode solltest du so schnell wie möglich verstecken und löschen und nie irgendjemanden sehen lassen und alles vernichten, was darauf hindeutet, dass er jemals in dieser Form existiert hat.

Mal im ernst: Als du das geschrieben hast, hast du dir da nicht irgendwann überlegt, ob du nicht vielleicht irgendwas GANZ gravierendes falsch machst...?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2007)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Mir fehlen die Worte  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Und das obwohl ich ziemlich betrunken bin  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
Auf der anderen Seite könnte man es allerdings durchaus als Kunst betrachten  :shock:


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2007)

äääh,ja.
danke erstmal^^

aber es klappt doch ?! ohne fehler....
es sieht extrem scheisse aus, und ich habe mir natürlich zwischendurch überlegt wie ich es wesentlich besser hätte machen können.....aber da hatte ich dann keine lust mehr nochmal neu anzufangen...

und ich kann des ja eigentlich nicht...(nur schul-informatik).

aber ich möchte das jetzt mal auf eine seite einbinden (eine seite, auf die sowiso kein arsch ghet  ) , von daher hoffe ich auf hilfen/tipps von euch.


----------

